# [Sane] Ayuda con permisos

## chakenio

Buenas que tal. Instale una multifuncion, la parte de impresora esta todo bien. El tema es que cuando uso sane no me detecta la impresora, solo lo hace como root. Se que es un tema de permisos, pero no encontre como solucionarlo.

# sane-find-scanner

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x6c11 [Photosmart C4400 series]) at libusb:002:002

# scanimage -L

device `hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C4400_series?serial=BR8B1FC0FY05BW' is a Hewlett-Packard Photosmart_C4400_series all-in-one

$ sane-find-scanner

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0, product=0x6c11) at libusb:002:002

$ scanimage -L

No scanners were identified.

Mi scanner esta en /dev/lp0 y en /proc/bus/usb/002/002.

Si necesitan algo mas, solo digan, saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Mi scanner esta en /dev/lp0 y en /proc/bus/usb/002/002.
> 
> 

 Posiblemente se te haya creado en /etc/group el grupo scanner, para poder usar el scaner deberia ser suficiente con que añadieras tu nombre de usuario al final de la linea:

```
scanner:x:1010:usuario1, usuario2, etc.

```

espero que te sirva.

----------

## chakenio

Disculpas, por no escribirlo,pero estoy dentro del grupo scanner. Y cuando hago group con el usuario que no puede usar el scanner, aparece dentro del grupo. Tambien estuve leyendo que tendria que tener un grupo llamado saned, pero no existe. Bootee desde un livecd y en /etc/group existia ese grupo, se supone que se me tendria que haber generado solo. Comento tambien por el tema de permisos, que el usuario comun tiene permisos +rw en /proc/bus/usb/002/002.

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, después de todo no tengo muchos conocimientos scanners pero primero lo primero, en la lista de HW soportado no encontré el tuyo, osea puede que funcione puede que no, buscalo tu mismo, si lo encuentras pues me avisas bien.

Ahora, me parece que lo más fácil para los multi HP es que instales HPLIP, tal vez eso te falta instalar, entra en la página de HPLIP y revisa que onda con tu multifuncional. Como Front-end podrás usar Xsane o cualquier cosa similar, suerte.

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba a crear el grupo saned a mano creo que sera suficiente: grupadd saned y luego agrega el usuario a ese grupo.

Efectivamente Edgar_uriel encamina la cuestion por otro lado y es que el comando sane-find-scanner como root no prueba que el escaner funcione, la prueba la salvar un archivo e imprimirlo.

----------

## chakenio

Por el momento ando un toque complicado en tiempos, apenas pueda me fijo. Pero el scanner funciona, tengo instalado xsane y cuando lo ejecuto como root, escanea y guarda las fotos bien, con gimp pasa lo mismo escanea bien. Se que es un tema de permisos, luego me fijo de crear el grupo saned, y comento. Aunque estuve leyendo y puede ser un tema de udev, apenas haga las pruebas edito.

Por cierto, el paquete hplib esta instalado, de echo que asi pude instalar la impresora.

EDIT: Al final lo pude solucionar, tuve que cambiar los permisos de /proc/bus/usb/002/002 (donde estaba mi impresora)

y dejarlos en root scanner, antes estaba en root usb. Despues de eso agregue mi usuario al grupo lp y ahora funciona bien.

Saludos, gracias

----------

